# Rooster or Hen?



## Charles Dunn (May 11, 2017)

5 months old


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

I am torn.  Do you have any better pictures? The chicken looks wet or something in this pic.  I specifically want to see the saddle feather area between the wing and the base of the tale.  Long, thin, sharply pointed shiny feathers in this area means cockerel, as does a darker color through the wings.  Pullet saddle feathers are blunt and rounded, like all the rest of the body feathers.  I'm leaning towards a cockerel, but really cannot say for certain.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Cockeral


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Can u get a better pic?


----------



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

Here some more


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Cockeral.


----------



## CTKen (May 12, 2017)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say pullet. I'd expect a lot more comb wattle, tail feather development at 5 months. The body shape being more "rounded" and posture also suggests pullet to me. I'd also think some efforts at crowing should have happened by 5 months


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

It doesn't look 5 months


----------



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

4 months 3weeks and 1 day to be exact


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Did you raise it as a chick?


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

wishing4wings said:


> View attachment 33249


Is that your buff orpington?


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

It's a pullet right?


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

wishing4wings said:


> View attachment 33249


I am still torn.  Tried to find a pic of my pullet at a similar age. This is the best one I have, but you can see how smooth her feathers are.  The legs on your bird are big and long.  
Is yours a hatchery bird or a from breeder stock?  I raised 2 Orps from a breeder that both ended up being male, and they took forever to mature. Had the same gangly look as yours.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Is that your buff orpington?


Yes, hatchery stock pullet. She is 5 yrs now and still laying. Sweetest chicken on the place.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Charles Dunn (May 12, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Did you raise it as a chick?


Yes


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 12, 2017)

I can't tell if it's wet feathers or saddles emerging. I just grab the ones that I'm concerned about and look at the saddle area feathers. It's a lot easier to see the shape that way. But, I'm leaning female by the consistent color on the wing, body shape, and age.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

I'm still going with cockeral


----------



## chicken4prez (May 13, 2017)

wishing4wings said:


> I am still torn.  Tried to find a pic of my pullet at a similar age. This is the best one I have, but you can see how smooth her feathers are.  The legs on your bird are big and long.
> Is yours a hatchery bird or a from breeder stock?  I raised 2 Orps from a breeder that both ended up being male, and they took forever to mature. Had the same gangly look as yours.


X2


----------



## Hybridchucks (May 9, 2018)

Update?


----------

